# Lake Seminole Poker Run



## vrooom (Jul 26, 2017)

Lake Seminole Poker Run details and roll call!!

August 5, 2017

Please read this entire thread.
Also, please respond if you are coming so we can try to get a head count.
Example:  we are bringing 3 boats/6 people total.
If you respond to this thread don't respond on other forums or facebook (at least not the roll call part)

That being said, here are the details!
EVERYONE IS HIGHLY ENCOURAGED TO HAVE A VISIBLE FLAG ON THEIR BOAT.

Friday evening:  early registration - before/during/after supper you will be able to register.  Just find the in charge crew.
Saturday:
8AM-9:30AM - Boat launch/registration.  A table will be set up conspicuously so that you can register/pay for poker run and buy lunch tickets
10AM SHARP - Poker run begins from Big Jims.  If you are not ready you will be left at the hill.
1PM - Head in from poker run for lunch at Big Jims
2:30 PM - Announce poker run winners and do raffle - behind the restaurant tents will be set up
3:30 PM - Trail riding, sand bar sitting, stump jumping.  
Dinner will be provided around dark.

The cost for the poker run is $20 per boat.  Poker run is 5 stops.  You will draw a card at each stop.  At lunch, I will sell a 6th card to any boat interested for $10.  When you register with me I will give your boat a number.  It is very important that you keep up with your number so I can keep track of the cards that each boat draws at each stop.  Everyone will also be given an instruction sheet when you register.  Please read it and follow them.
At registration you will have the opportunity to buy a lunch plate for $10.  Big Jims will be providing the lunch.   Choices are hamburger plate, chicken tender or grilled chicken sandwich plate, or fried/grilled shrimp plate.  When you buy a plate you will be given a ticket with your order.  HANG ONTO THIS TICKET BECAUSE IT IS YOUR PROOF OF PAYMENT WHEN YOU COME IN FOR LUNCH.  Hopefully this will make lunch go more smoothly as they will be prepared when we come in for lunch.  
PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS NOT A RACE.
This is a joyride.  Please do not try to pass boats or follow too closely in trails.  Also, Lake Seminole has a lot of stumps.  We cannot guarantee that the route will not have a stray stump or log here or there.
THE ROUTE WILL BE CHANGED THIS YEAR SO DO NOT ASSUME THAT YOU KNOW WHERE TO GO NEXT.  Please wait and follow the leader single file style from stop to stop.  
T-Shirts will be available for purchase.   $20 will get you a t-shirt and 2 Coozies. 
Raffle tickets are $20 each or 6 for $100. 

As always, please use your best judgement.  Last year there were over 70 boats.  Please drive responsibly as not to endanger yourself of others.  Reckless drivers will be asked to leave.  In years past, the DNR rangers have made their presence known.  I would not be surprised to see them on the water or back at the landing at any point during the day or night.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 7, 2017)

Any pics?


----------



## leeledger (Aug 8, 2017)

*Pictures*

Go to Youtube. Search: Lake Seminole Shin Dig 2017

I posted a bunch of pictures there.


----------



## Water Swat (Aug 8, 2017)

Who's got my shirt?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 8, 2017)

Not me. They were rather weak this year anyway


----------



## Wormy1 (Aug 24, 2017)

When is the next poker run? Looking to start participating I have recently purchased a new havoc 1656 mstc with a 37efi gtr and want to get some seat time! Thanks!


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 24, 2017)

It's same time every year.  End of July, beginning of August.


----------



## Wormy1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Sorry guess I should have been more specific! Are there any poker runs anywhere else in the near future besides just lake Seminole?


----------

